# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت 4 ابريل 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين. رياضية السبت 4 ابريل


 أكرم الهادي يطلق مبادرة "أخوان في الخير“ لمحاربه كورونا
 الكاف يعزي في وفاة دكتور الكرة السودانية
 شيبوب : في المريخ ترصدوا اخطائي والهلال افتقدني
 مدرب احمال الهلال يدرب اللاعبين بالواتساب
 ايتو ودروغبا : الافارقه ليسوا فئران تجارب للقاح كورونا
 رئيس الفيفا يجهل موعد استئناف المباريات
 يونايتد يقتحم سباق التعاقد مع طريد برشلونة
 يويفا يحذر من السيناريو البلجيكي ويشدد على استكمال البطولات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمبادرة من الكابتن  اكرم الهادي 5 الف دولار بذزة خير في قروب اللاعبيين
#ووااوواا
 أنشأ الكابتن اكرم الهادي حارس المنتخب الوطني والأمل عطبرة قروب واتساب (  اخوان في الخير) اضاف فيه عدد من اللاعبيين بأندية الدوري الممتاز بغرض  التبرع والوقوف مع الأسر المتضرره من جائحة فايروس كورونا على أن تمتد  المبادرة للمشاركة في الحقيبة الرمضانية
  ووجدت الخطوة ترحيب كبير من زملائه الذين انضموا للمبادرة معلنيين دعمهم السخي عبر القروب
 وقد بدا اكرم تبرعه بخمس الف دولار دون أن يحدد شكل المساهمه لزملائه.
 وأرسل اللاعب رسالة لكل اللاعبيين الذين يريدون المساهمه بالتواصل معه عبر هاتفه الشخصي او أصدقائه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

 الحديث عن كمال عبد الوهاب لن ينتهي



 *لانه ابداع بدون حدود
 *اليوم نقول عنه
 *انطفأ نجم قومي من نجوم سماء أم درمان
 *ولن نزيد
 *المهم
 *في احداث فرضت نفسها كتواريخ للعالم
 *زي الحرب العالمية الاولي ورفيقتها التانية
 *واخري محلية زي مجاعة سنة ستة
 *وزي الديمقراطية الاولي عندنا ورفيقاتها التانية والتالتة
 *والتالته واقعة
 *وعرف الناس التاريخ بقبل الميلاد وبعد الميلاد
 *ق .م
 *و
 *م
 *ميلادية
 *وتأريخ يخصنا
 *ه
 *هجرة الرسول الكريم
 *الآن دخل تأريخ جديد
 *ق . ك
 *قبل كورونا
 *و
 *ب . ك
 *بعد كورونا
 *والملاحظ للاحداث في جميع تلك التأريخات
 *يجدها اتت بتغييرات كبيرة علي البشرية
 *عدا الهلال
 *الثابت الوحيد في كل المواعيد
 *ق .م
 *الهلال في محلو صفر
 *وبعد الميلاد كذلك
 *قبل وبعد الهجرة نفس المكان
 *قبل وبعد واثناء مجاعة سنة ستة
 *لم يبرح مكانه
 *قبل الكورونا
 *في محلو
 *واجزم انه بعد الكةرونا سيحافظ علي مكانته الصفرية
 *الثابت الوحيد الذي لم يتأثر بالاحداث والتواريخ هو صفر الهلال
 *لانه ظل كذلك منذ عبادة الاصنام وحتي عهد عبادة الرجال الحديث
 *ولا اعبد ماتعبدون
 *لكم دينكم ولي دين
 *المهم
 *معركة بعض اعضاء الاتحاد مع جمعية اجازة النظام الاساسي المريخي مستمرة
 *والامر لايحتاج جعجعة
 *خطاب رسمي مطبوع وينتهي الموضوع
 *التصريحات الصحفيه والوعود الخنفشارية ولي الايدي الهشة لايحل القضية
 *قرار واضح وبس
 *المهم
 *يري بعضنا ان بعضهم فوق مرحلة النقد والمساءلة
 *والغريبة معظم هؤلاء البعض اختاروا بلادا تقوم علي المساواة امام القانون
 *وبعضهم يدعي ديمقراطية ولكنها تخضع عندهم لاستثناء
 *سبحان الله
 *وفي النهاية لن يصح الا الصحيح
 *لا سلطة لنا لنفرض عليهم ما نري
 *ولا وصاية لهم علينا تفرض مايرون علينا
 *وده في حد ذاتو فهم صحي
 *وصحيح
 *نحترم رأيهم
 *برغم ان تبرير دين ابائي واجدادي تبرير غير مقنع بتاتا
 *المهم
 *تم اطلاق سراح سوداكال
 *ولسه الرجل مصر علي وضع المريخ في فتيل
 *فان كان لرئيس المريخ عذرا في الماضي
 *فان الدفع بالقطارة بعد خروجه من الفتيل غير مبرر
 *النقاطة دي يا آدم تجعل البطء يعيب عمليات اعادة تأهيل الاستاد
 *فيا امساك بمعروف يازول يا تسريح باحسان
 *ايها الناس
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *نقدر لكم جهود مكافحة كورونا
 *لكن كمان ماتصنعوا من كورونا سببا للفشل في رفع جزء يسير من معاناة جماهير عانت واحد وتلتين سنة
 *تلتين هناك
 *ووالواحد هنا
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال الزول كان مات دقشتو عربية يقولوا ليك عربية كورونا
 والي لقاء
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش مطلوب في الجزائر وتونس
 التش سيكون محور صراع بين عديد أندية حتى حلول مايو بحسب مصادر.

 أفادت تقارير لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ لاعب المريخ أحمد حامد التش، بات قريبًا من خوض تجربة احترافية خارجية في الموسم المقبل.
 
 وفق المصادر، فقد أشارت إلى أنّ إحدى شركات تسويق اللاعبين أبدت رغبةً جادة في نقل موهبة المريخ إلى أحد الدوريات العربية.
 وقالت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ أحد الأندية الجزائرية صوّب أنظاره تجاه لاعب المريخ ويرغب في الظفر بخدماته.
  ويشير إلى أنّ حامد التش ليس مطلوبًا في الدوري الجزائري وحسب، إذ يرغب  نادٍ تونسي في التعاقد معه وفقًا للمستويات الجيّدة التي يقدّمها مع المريخ  السوداني.
 
 وينتظر أنّ ينتهي عقد حامد التش في مايو القادم من العام الجاري


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الشباب والرياضية الولائي  في حوار مختلف مع " ريمونتادا " :

 كبير : لجنة التسيير ستمكن ب "الشرطة "
 مجلس المريخ فاقد للشرعية.. .. آخر العلاج " الكي" ..  وادارة الاحمر لن تقوده الى الامام
 فات اوان حكم سوداكال "القضائي" .. آدم رئيس في هذه (..) الحالة فقط .. وبعدها ( خلي يبقى رئيس للقيامة ) !
 المفوضية ناقشت فتح عضوية الهلال ..هناك تعنت من الادارة الحالية..و نافذة جديدة لاكتساب عضوية الازرق
 انا لا  " كوز "  ولا مع " قحت " .. لا انتمي الا للمهنية ..ولا توجد قوة تؤثر في قراراتي
 حوار :  اواب محمد
  عادت الوزارة الولائية ( المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم)  للأضواء من جديد بعد تصريحات الوزير المكلف (آدم كبير) بخصوص الأوضاع  الادارية في المريخ، وتأكيده على عدم أحقيقة " ادم سوداكال" برئاسة نادي  المريخ عطفا على عدم وجود ما يثبت هذه الأحقية، وذهب ابعد حينما أشار الى  إحتمالية تعيين لجنة تسيير تتولى ادارة المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة، لافتا  النظر الى شرعية مجلس الوفاق (المنقضية فترته بحسب قانون هيئات الشباب  والرياضة).
  والمتابع للأوضاع في النادي الأحمر منذ الاعلان عن موعد  الجمعية الانتخابية الأخيرة، والتي أتت بمجلس ادارة منتخب، وحتى هذا  الميقات، هو شاهد على الحرب الشرسة التي دارت رحاها  بين المريخ  والوزارة  الولائية، وشاهد على النصر الكبير الذي حققه مجلس المريخ المنتخب في هذه  الحرب بدعم من المحكمة الادارية و الاتحاد الدولي والاتحاد السوداني وإن  كان نصر الاخير خجولا،  ذلك الشاهد ايضا، يعرف أنه الآن امام سيناريو مكرر  وممل، فكبير يردد ما ساقه سلفه الوزير الصديق اليسع، حينما اقدم سابقا على  حل مجلس المريخ وعين لجنة تسيير برئاسة محمد الشيخ مدني، فهي ذات المببرات  والمسوغات والأسانيد، لكن ادم كبير وبظهوره الأخير وكأنه يريد أحدا بعد أن  خسرت وزارته بدرا، وكأنك تسمعه يقول : خسرنا معركة لا حربا، و تراه يستنفر  جيش قوانينه ويعد لمجلس المريخ ما استطاع من قوتها  ورباط تحالفه مع  الناغمين على المجلس، وكأنك تراه يضع العمامة مؤذنا بميلاد قائد جديد ليس  اليسع.
 لكن الغلبة تبقى  ضمن اسرار المستقبل الخافي وتختلف بمؤشرات  كثيرة، منها قدرة مجلس المريخ على الصمود مرة أخرى، والجديد الذي سيخرج به  الوزير المكلف ليكون كرته الرابح الذي يقلب به الموازين، فهو يحتاج هذا، اذ  أن كل أسباب فشل مشروع قراره المتوقع واقائع مشهودة ومعطيات مسلم بها
 https://www.facebook.com/www.faecbookalmerrikh.fc/
   افكاره، جلست " ريمونتادا" الى السيد الوزير المكلف ( ادم كبير) بمكتبه  بمقر المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بالخرطوم بحري، بدا الرجل متعبا جراء  ما نال خلال اليومين الماضيين فيما يتعلق بناديي القمة على الوجه الأخص،  وما يقتضه عمله على الوجه الأعم، لكنه رحب بنا مبينا فتح ابوابه للإعلام  دائما. 
 ( ادم كبير) ورغما عن سياط النقد، لم يتردد في ترحيبه  بالانتقاد وتفنيد ما سطرناه مسبقا في حقه وان اختلفنا معه في جزئيات عديدة،  ثم دلف في الاجابة على محاور اللقاء، بما فيها الوضع في نادي الهلال، وما  تتابعونه اداناه خلاصة ما خرجنا به :
 رئيس بلا هوية
 بدأ  السيد الوزير المكلف حديثه بالإجابة عن تساؤلنا حول عدم اعترافه برئيس نادي  المريخ ( ادم سوداكال) ، حيث قال : " انا لست ضد آدم سوداكال، ولكنه ليس  رئيسا للمريخ لأنه لا يمتلك مستندا ملزما يجعلنا نعترف برئاسته، لا من  المفوضية او حتى من الاتحاد العام، طلبت من المفوضية مجلس المريخ المنتخب،  فجاءت القائمة من الرقم 2 ولم تذكر سوداكال" واضاف : " حتى بعدما أعلنت  المحكمة قرارها في صحة ترشح سوداكال، لم يأت لنا بالقرار ويسلمه المفوضية،  ولو أنه فعل ذلك بمجرد ان كسب القضية لتم اعلانه رئيسا لأننا نحترم القضاء،  لكنه لم يفعل وذهب يبحث عن شرعيته في الاتحاد و لم ينجح".
 فات الأوان
  وحول امكانية اعلانه رئيسا الآن لو جاء سوداكال بالقرار القضائي الى  المفوضية، قال كبير :" فات الأوان الآن، لقد انقضى اجل القرار القضائي ولا  سبيل لاعلانه رئيسا ، ونحن نسأل لماذا ان كان سوداكال راغبا حقا في تنصيب  نفسه رئيسا لم يأت للمفوضية حاملا قرار المحكمة؟! هل يعقل أن نعتمده بعد  مضي كل هذا الوقت، اعتقد أن هذه الخطوة تأخرت ولا سبيل لتنفيذها". واسترسل  قائلا :" هذه الأحكام القضائية جاءت قبل تكوين لجنة التسيير، والقرارات  الوزارية بالتعيين جبت ما قبلها ولم تعد ذات جدوى". 
 خيار مستبعد
  أمن الوزير المكلف على أن خطوة تعيين لجنة تسيير لنادي المريخ في الوقت  الحالي هو قرار مستبعد، مشيرا الى انه ليس من ضمن الخيارات والحلول الآنية  لكنه عاد وأشار الى أن الخطوة تبقى هي الحل الأخير إن فشلت كل الحلول  الأخرى وقال :" صحيح أنني تحدثت عن تكوين لجنة تسيير، لكن هذا آخر الخيارات  المطروحة، ( آخر العلاج الكي) ان فشلت محاولاتنا والمتمثلة في جمع اهل  المريخ وكباره لينظروا في أمر ناديهم ثم يتفقون على جمعية انتخابية مبكرة  للإتيان بمن هو أصلح، وقد تابعت خطوات سوداكال مؤخرا، فقد دعا اهل المريخ  الى الالتئام للنظر في اوضاع النادي وهذه خطوة مبشرة، فإن وافقوا على  استمراره في الرئاسة  فعليه اتباع الاجراءات السليمة ( وبعديها يكون رئيس  لحدي القيامة ما عندنا مشكلة )، ". واردف قائلا :" اما بالنسبة للتعيين  فالحق مكفول بالقانون، واستطيع تكوين اللجنة من اقطاب المريخ لتباشر عملها  أن دعت الضرورة وفشلت المحاولات الأخرى".
 مجلس غير شرعي
 شدد  آدم كبير على أن مجلس المريخ الحالي ليس شرعيا، وبأن به كثير من الخلافات  وهو منقسم، واستقالاته متتابعة، ولا يمكنه قيادة النادي الى الامام، وأنه  يعترف بلجنة الوفاق برئاسة محمد الشيخ مدني، موضحا بأن لجنة التسيير  الأخيرة هي الحاكم الفعلي للنادي وقال :" كان علينا أن نجدد للجنة التسيير  بعد انتهاء الأمد، لكن رآينا تركها هكذا وهذا أمر متبع في عدد  من الاندية،  فإن سكتنا عنها لا يعني ذلك بطلانها، فهي شرعية ويحق لها ممارسة عملها (  زي رخصة القيادة  لو ما انتهت ما بتعني انك ما يحق ليك تسوق ولكن دايرة  تجديد فقط)، " وحول عدم اعتراف المجلس الاحمر بقرار الوزارة وتعينهم للمجلس  الوفاقي، أنكر الوزير المكلف الخطوة بالقول :" مجلس المريخ لم يصدر قرارا  كهذا ولا الاتحاد لانه ليس من سلطاته اصلا، المجلس الوفاقي تم تعيينه من  قبل الوزير السابق وهو القرار الذي ارتضى به الجميع، ولم يكن دور الاتحاد  الا الوساطة فقط في تقريب وجهات النظر".
 تمكين بالشرطة
 لفت  كبير النظر حول تمكين لجنة التسيير لعملها ان قام بتعيينها، مبينا بأنه  يمتلك الآليات التي تساعده على انفاذ قراره في المريخ بواسطة المفوضية  والشرطة إن دعى الأمر ورفض مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الاذعان للقرار والحلول.
 شماعة الفيفا
  وحول تكرار سيناريو المرات السابقة وامكانية تدخل الاتحاد الدولي من جديد  قال كبير : " شماعة الطرف الثالث دائما ما يرمى بها عندما نتدخل في شئون  الاندية رغما عن ان تدخلنا يجيء وفق القانون، فنحن لا نتدخل في الشأن الفني  بل الاداري فقط، وهذا لا تمنعه الفيفا، فمثلا نحن نريد مراجعة اموال  المريخ واستثماراته، فهل ستمنعنا الفيفا؟!، إن الاتحاد الدولي يحارب الفساد  ونحن نتخذ خطواتنا هذه في ذات الأطر"، واكمل :" القانون واستنادا علي  المادة 8 يتيح لنا حل مجالس الادارات وتعيين لجان التسيير وهذا حق لا تنازل  عنه ، كما اننا نشرف على الرياضات جميعها وليس كرة القدم فقط حتى نأتمر  بالفيفا ". واردف كبير بقوله :" المريخ لا يستطيع مخاطبة الفيفا الا عن  طريق الاتحاد العام، وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها تعيين لجان  تسيير حتى يتدخل الاتحاد الدولي".
 تكوين آليات
 واجابة عن  سؤالنا : هل توصلتم الى قناعتكم هذه حول مجلس المريخ عن طريق آليات متابعة  ام اعتمدتم على ما يرشح في وسائل الاعلام؟! اجاب سيادة الوزير قائلا :" نحن  لم نكون آلية لمتابعة ما يجري في المريخ ولكن الامر بين في الادارة  الحمراء الحالية وواضح للجميع من خلال طريقة ادارتها للنادي والاستقالات  المتكررة، ولكن سنقوم خلال الايام القادمات بتكوين هذه الآلية لمتابعة  الامر في المريخ، ولكن حتى الآن نحن نرصد كل التحركات في النادي ما صغر  منها وما تعظم".
 تكنوقراط
 نفى الوزير الاتهامات التي طالته  بشأن انتمائه للدولة العميقة واتباعه لتعليمات المؤتمر الوطني  او تصنيفه  ضمن ( الكيزان ) قائلا :" انا ضابط اداري، عملت في هذا المجال لست وعشرين  عاما، وارفض  التحزب والانتماءات الضيقة واعتمد في عملي على المهنية فقط ".  وأضاف :" لا علاقة لي بالمؤتمر الوطني، واتحدى اثبات ذلك، وليس لي اي  انتماء سياسي حتى مع الحكومة الجديدة وتحالفها القائم" واسترسل بقوله :"  هذا حديث اسمعه كثيرا، او يكتبونه كثيرا، واعتقد أنه سلاح اصبح يستخدم  مؤخرا للطعن في الشخوص برميهم بما ليس فيهم لتأليب الناس و الرأي العام  ضدهم" واضاف : " انا اقوم به ما راه صحيحا وما يمله علي ضميري ولا تجود قوة  تؤثر فيما اتخذه من قرارات".
 الوضع في الهلال
 تطرق كبير  للوضع في نادي الهلال، واوضح بحزم بأن اول بند في اول اجتماع لمفوضية هيئات  الشباب والرياضة هو فتح باب العضوية في الهلال وقال :" لن نسمح لأي ناد  بالفوضى او التفلت الاداري، هناك قرار بفتح باب العضوية في نادي الهلال،  وان استمر تعنت ادارة الهلال الحالية في تنفيذ القرار، فإننا سنلجأ مباشرة  الى خيارنا الأوحد وهو فتح نافذة تحت اشراف المفوضية وتكوين لجنة عضوية  لاكتساب عضوية نادي الهلال وحصرها ". واكمل :" انتخابات الهلال تبقت لها  أشهر معدودات، والادارة الحالية تماطل حتى يكون الانتخاب في عضوية محددة  ولا يسمح للمكتسب الجديد بدخول الجمعية، وهذا أمر مرفوض، عليه فإن اكتساب  العصوية في الهلال يجب أن يبدأ من الآن".
 باب الاتحاد وشداد
  اوضح كبير ان وزارته لا تمانع في إلتحاق الاندية بالاتحاد، مبينا بأنهم  سيقودون الاندية الى باب الاتحاد مودعين اذا وفقط اتبعت الاجراءات السليمة  في تغيير انظمتها الاساسية عبر الجمعيات العمومية ومكنت المفوضية في  الاشراف على هذه الجمعيات، وعن شداد أكد كبير على ان رئيس الاتحاد قامة  رياضية تحترم، وهو من افضل قادة العمل الرياضي في افريقيا والعالم، منبها  على عدم وجود اي صراع بين وزارته والاتحاد وفي حال وجود تقاطعات فإن  التحكيم هو الفيصل. 
 شباب ما بعد الثورة
 بعيدا عن ملف الساعة  و الراهن في القمة، تحدث الوزير المكلف عن جناح وزارته الثاني ممثلا في  الشباب مشيرا الى ترتيب وزارته لعقد مؤتمر ضخم لقضايا الشباب بعد زوال  المهدد الصحي" جائحة كورونا" مبينا قضاياه السبعة التي ستناقش للخروج  بتوصيات ورؤى للمستقبل، وابان ايضا ان حوار وزارته مع الشباب مستمر منذ  أيام الاعتصام وبأنه كان حاضرا هناك للوقوف على امانيهم وتطلعاتهم، وكشف  كبير عن بعض الاشراقات فيما يتعلق بالشباب بتأهيل وزارته لخمس وخمسين مركزا  للشباب وزعت فيها فترات العمل بنشاطات مختلفة وتشاركا بين الشباب والشابات  كنشاط الموسيقى والالعاب و المخبوزات بالنسبة للنساء، كما اشار سيادته الى  المنتديات المختلفة بفعاليتها العديدة، محددا هدفه بتحويل شباب ما بعد  الثورة الى شباب فاعل له قدرته على صناعة القرار والنهوض بالمجتمع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم المريخ التش اول الداعمين للحملة القومية للبناء والتعمير “القومة للسودان”
#ووااوواا
 رصدت كورة سودانية تزيين نجم المريخ احمد حامد الشهير بالتش صفحتة الشخصية  فى الفيسبوك بشعار الحملة القومية للبناء والتعمير “القومة للسودان” والتى  اطلقها الدكتور عبد الله حمدوك امس فى اطار دعم الاقتصاد السودانى والتصدى  لكل مايهدد البلاد هذا وقد وجدت هذه الحملة دعم كبير من كل طيوف الشعب  السودانى هذا وتعرض كورة سودانية طريقة التبرع ورقم الحساب الموحد للتبرع  عبر البنوك والهاتف السيار.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 اسماعيل حسن
 إلى من يهمه الأمر
 * إخوتي وأحبابي الكرام….
 * صدقوني….
 * طول ما نحن بنفتكر أي شخص ينتقد الحكومة؛ يا كوز.. يا طبّال.. لن ينصلح حالها على الإطلاق.. ولن تمضي سفينتها إلى الأمام..
 * وطول ما نحن (خاتين) الكيزان في (راسنا)، وعاملين ليهم قومة وقعدة؛ فإن الحكومة ح تكون محلك سر..
 * إخوتي وأحبابي الكرام….. لماذا عندما تخطئ الحكومة، أو تفشل في التعامل  الرشيد مع ملف من الملفات؛ بدل أن نعينها على المعالجة بالنقد والتبصير،  نبحث لها عن سبب، ونقدم لها – على طبق من ذهب – عدداً من التبريرات،  ونوهمها بأن السبب هو الدولة العميقة!!!!!
 * يا دي الدولة العميقة!!!
 * إذا كانت هذه الدولة العميقة المزعومة، تحكمنا حتى الآن، ونحن ما قادرين  عليها؛ فهذا يعني أنها أقوى مننا، وأن الحكومة التي ملّكناها أمرنا  بدمائنا وأرواحنا، ضعيفة جداً، ولن تقوى على صرعها..!!!
 * صاح ولا أنا غلطان؟؟
 * قسماً عظماً ليست لي علاقة بالكيزان.. ولا بالنظام السابق.. وهم في  رأيي، باتو من الأمس، وفي خبر كان…. ولكنكم للأسف تعظمونهم.. وتفخمونهم..  وتلبسونهم ثياب الأبطال كل يوم.. وتمنحونهم القوة الخارقة عندما تزعمون  أنهم هم الذين يكبلون الحكومة.. ويعرقلون مسيرة الثورة..
 * أنسوهم  يرحمكم الله.. و(شيلوهم من راسكم).. وقدّموا النصح والإرشاد لحكومة الثورة ،  بعيداً عن التبريرات التي إن لم تربك حساباتها؛ لن تعينها على الوصول إلى  الغايات المنشودة..
 * اسألوا جماعة “قحت” أنفسهم، هل هم مختلفون أم أن الناس (يتبلون) عليهم؟؟!!
 * اسألوا مجلس الوزراء، هل هو راض عن أداء جميع وزرائه، أم أن فشل بعضهم، أكاذيب وافتراءت أسافير ساكت ؟؟
 * ولعلمكم……. البعض يقف مع الحكومة خير شر، لأسباب خاصة بهم شخصياً، لا من أجل السودان المغلوب على أمره..
 * وآخرون لهم مواجع خاصة، ووجدوا في الثورة وحكومة الثورة فرصة لتصفية الحسابات.. وإشفاء الغل، والثأر لأنفسهم..
 * ختاماً.. أشهد الله أنني مع هذه الحكومة قلبا وقالبا.. والود ودي أن  تنجح في مهمتها المؤقتة اليوم قبل الغد، وتعوّضنا سنين الضياع الثلاثين  الماضية..
 * بالتالي…… عندما أوجه نقداً لوزير من وزرائها، أو للحكومة  كلها، فإنما أهدف للتقويم والإصلاح، لا للإحباط أو الشماتة، والعياذ  بالله..
 ——————
 ما قلّ ودلّ
 ——————
 * وزارة الصحة: 112 حالة اشتباه بكورونا في مراكز العزل..
 *** وإذا لم نلتزم بالحجر المنزلي، فسيتضاعف العدد – لا قدر الله – خلال هذين اليومين..
 * رئيس لجنة المخابز يكشف عن استقالاتٍ جماعية وإضرابٍ مفتوح..
 *** ما مشكلة… عندنا في البيوت (إستوك) دقيق، يكفينا شهرين تلاتة (كسرة ولقمة وقراصة ظ¤ بوصة)..
 * كبلو يطالب بتفعيل الطوارئ الاقتصادية ومصادرة النقد الأجنبي..
 *** ينصر دينك يا كبلو..
 * لجنة لتحديد أسعار السلع..
 *** إذا نجحت واسرعت في التحديد.. تبقى الثورة نجحت جد..
 * إزدياد حالات الإشتباه بـكورونا”، وحظر كلي بحلول”6â€³ أبريل..
 *** قرار موفق وليت السلطات الأمنية تتشدد في تطبيقه… دي كورونا ما لعب..
 * “المالية”: خطة لرفع راتب المعلم لـ”17â€³ ألف..
 * قم للمعلم وفّه التبجيلا.. كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا..
 * حظر استيراد السّيّارات لمدة”6â€³ أشهر..
 *** (6) أشهر شويه والله.. يا ريت تكون (6) سنوات..
 * فتوى تبيح إفطار رمضان بسبب”كورونا”..
 *** الوقت لا يزال مبكراً على هذه الفتوى…..
 *** لِمَ العجلة؟؟
 * هاشم الجعلي: لا نعترف بقرارات النائب العام..
 *** هي حصّلت؟؟!
 * مدير شركة السكّر للانتباهة”: ورثنا مصانع وحقول متهالكة، والزيادة سببها جشع التجار..
 * الحل شنو طيب؟؟
 * وزارة الصحة بولاية الخرطوم: مشتبه فيه يتبع لأحد الأجهزة العسكرية..
 *** وما الغريب في ذلك؟؟
 *** أوليس هذا المشتبه وكل العاملين في الأجهزة العسكرية مثلنا معرضين للإصابة..؟؟!!
 * بومبيو يهاتف حمدوك ويؤكّد دعم أمريكا للحكومة الانتقالية..
 * أظنه التأكيد الأمريكي العشرين، منذ أن تسلمت الحكومة الإنتقالية مهامها..!!!!
 * أما التأكيد رقم واحد وعشرين، فربما يكون بعد شهرين تلاتة..!!!!
 * وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال إنّ الحوار بشأن الراهن المريخي مفتوح 
 مجلس المريخ: تفاهمات بيننا والاتحاد بشأن النظام الأساسي
 .
 .
 قال الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس المريخ إنهم دخلوا في تفاهمات مع الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم بشأن الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي.
 وأضاف أحمد مختار أنهم سيصلون إلى تفاهمات مع مسؤولي الاتحاد بحيث أن يتم التأكيد على بعض الأشياء التي تحفظ لكل طرف حقوقه.
 وأشار أحمد مختار إلى أن تفاصيل النقاش الجاري بينهم والاتحاد سيتم الإعلان عنها في حينها.
 ودعا أحمد مختار لإنجاح مبادرة مجلس إدارة النادي والرئيس آدم سوداكال  المتعلقة بالحوار المريخي واصفاً الحوار بأنه يشمل جميع أمة المريخ ولا حجر  فيه على أي شخص يرى في نفسه القدرة على تقديم المعونة والمشورة للمجلس  الحالي.
 ولفت أحمد مختار إلى أنهم يستهدفون العمل على دعم استقرار  النادي ودفع عجلته إلى الأمام لافتاً إلى أن ذلك لن يحدث إلا بتكاتف الجهود  والعمل بروح واحدة ومسؤولية لا سيما وأن المرحلة القادمة مهمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبوب: لن اعود للعب في السودان
 .
 .
  قال شرف الدين شيبوب  المحترف بفريق سيمبا التنزاني انه لولا المدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو لما  كان هناك لاعب اسمه شيبوب ، مبينا ان الفرنسي قدمه في دوري ابطال افريقيا  في وقت صعب، ودافع عنه مع اللاعبين الكبار علاء الدين يوسف وامير كمال  ورمضان عجب.واضاف “غارزيتو كان يشركني رغم وجود بعض الشخصيات حول نادي  المريخ كثيرا ما طالبت المدرب بعدم إشراكي ، وكانت تترصد اخطائي في التمرير  لإبعادي من التشكيلة”.واوضح شيبوب في حديثه لبرنامج حال الرياضة، على قناة  سودانية ظ¢ظ¤ الى انه استفاد كثيرا من فترة  لعبه في فريق سيمبا التنزاني ونجح خلالها في تسجيل ظ¦ أهداف وصناعة ظ¨ ،  موضحا ان الفارق في التعامل الاحترافي بين تنزانيا والسودان كبير.واضاف” في  تنزانيا كلاعب لا تلتقي رئيس النادي ولا حتى في مباريات دوري الابطال،  التعامل دائما مع مدير الكرة”.وذكر شيبوب ان فريقه السابق الهلال افتقد  للاعب الوسط الهداف بعد ان انتقل هو الى فريق سيمبا واعتزال محمد احمد بشة  قائد الفريق وكان ذلك واضحا في دوري ابطال افريقيا.وقطع شيبوب بانه لن يعود  للعب في السودان مجددا خلال الفترة المقبلة ، مشيرا الى انه لديه بعض  العروض وان لم تكتمل سيواصل مشواره مع فريقه الحالي سيمبا التنزاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر محمد عبد الله ينفي استفادته من عقد المريخ مع ابو اواب
 .
 .
  نفي عضو مجلس المريخ عمر محمد عبد الله في جلسة خصصها التحالف المريخي  المساند لمجلس الإدارة الحالي خلال الساعات الماضية .. نفي تحقيق فائدة  شخصية من صفقة الاستثمار المريخية مع ابو اواب .وكشف مصدر عالي الثقة، أن  التنظيم خصص الاجتماع لمناقشة قضية الاستثمار بالنادي والجدل الذي اثارته  في المجتمع المريخي.وأكد المصدر أن عضو مجلس المريخ والموقع على عقد  الاستثمار عمر محمد عبد الله حرص على حضور الاجتماع وكشف المصدر أنه نفى أن  يكون مستفيدا من صفقة الاستثمار التي أبرمتها النادي مع رجل الأعمال أبو  أواب ووضع عمر محمد عبد الله يده على المصحف أمام كل قيادات التحالف واقسم  أنه لم يتقاضى مليما واحدا من ابو أواب لمصلحته الشخصية بل إنه اجتهد من  أجل أن يستفيد المريخ الكيان من المشاريع التي تم الاتفاق عليها قبل أن يتم  إلغائها بقرار من مجلس الإدارة خلال الأيام الماضية.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج إبراهيم : الوسط الرياضي طارد، وأفكر في مغادرته!
 .
 .
 أصدرت إدارة المريخ قراراً بإقالة (التاج إبراهيم) لاعب الفريق السابق  والإداري بجهاز الكرة دون توضيح الأسباب، وكان التاج قد توقف عن مزاولة  نشاطه إعتراضاً على طريقة العمل قبل أن يعود مجدداً ومن ثم صدور قرار  إعفائه من دائرة الكرة،

 حوار / ميمي محمد
 # لماذا إعتزلت كرة القدم مبكراً ؟!..
  - لا زلت قادراً علي العطاء لسنوات، ولكن التضحية كانت من أجل الختام  بشعار نادي المريخ العظيم، الذي وجدته مختلفاً في كل شيء ورغم العروض  الكثيرة التي قدمت لي من أندية الممتاز، لكنني إعتذرت، فقيمة ختام المشوار  الكروي للاعب في المريخ لا تضاهيها الأثمان.
 # ما هي أسباب إقالتك من الجهاز الإداري ؟!..
 - لا أعلم، إسألوا مجلس الإدارة.
 # لماذا إرتضيت العمل دون توقيع عقد يحفظ حقوقك ؟!..
  -لأن المريخ أعطاني الكثير، وإرتباطي بالفريق وليس لشيء آخر، وليست لدي أي  حقوق مالية على النادي، اما الأشياء الخاصة التي قمت بها كانت من أجل  الفريق واللاعبين فقط، وما بيني والمريخ أكبر من الحقوق.
 # ما هي خطوتك التالية؟!
  - أفكر في الإبتعاد عن الوسط الرياضي، أصبح طارد جداً، صراعات، خلافات،  أما الإداريين في الوسط الرياضي قلة قليلة منهم، لها الدراية والمعرفة بكرة  القدم.
 # سمعنا عن دورة تدريبة لك خارج البلاد، حدثنا عنها ؟!..
  -هذا صحيح لكن أنا في إنتظار إنجلاء الوباء الذي أصاب العالم والأمة  الإسلامية، نسأل الله تعالي أن يزيح هذا الوباء وستكون في الإمارات إن شاء  الله.
 # هل هنالك معوقات واجهتك في العمل كإداري في المريخ؟!
  - اكتفي بنعم فقط، ولكن يبقى الكيان ويذهب الأفراد، كنت اخرج من المنزل في  تمام السادسة صباحاً وأعود إليه نحو الساعة 12 ليلاً، من أجل الفريق  تجهيزات اللاعبين لا أكون متواجد مع أسرتي الصغيرة، فوقتي كله يذهب من أجل  النادي وخدمته ضحيت كثيراً من أجل الفريق، كما ضحيت وأنا لاعب، الحمد لله  طوال تأريخي في النادي لم أتمرد ولم أغب بسبب مستحقات ووقّعت للنادي وبصمت  من غير أن أعرف الحافز المادي من أجل المريخ.
 # ماهي أسباب توقفك عن العمل في دائرة الكرة قبل الإقالة ؟!..
  -طالبت بتوزيع المهام والعمل وعدم التداخل في الإختصاص، ولم أجد أي  إستجابة، حيث أستمر الحال على ماهو عليه، ليست لدي مشكلة شخصية مع أحد ولكن  المريخ نادي كبير يجب أن يكون فيه العمل منظم ومرتب بطريقة إحترافية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة : تعرضت للظلم.. ولست راضيا عن مستواي مع ظفار
 .
 .
  حاوره – خليل التميمي
 المحترف السوداني بكري المدينة الذي يخوض تجربة احترافية أولى له في  الدوري العماني عبر بوابة نادي ظفار، يفتح قلبه للحديث عن تجربته عبر صحيفة  توووفه، ويتحدث عن تجربته وعن نادي ظفار وعن قضيته السابقة، وعن طموحاته  مع الزعيم وعن مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي.
 ماذا تقول عن نادي ظفار؟
 بالتأكيد نادي ظفار نادي كبير واسم معروف في الكرة العمانية والعربية،  وأنا سعيد بالانضمام له واللعب معه وأود أن أشكر كل أسرة النادي بقيادة  الرئيس الشيخ علي الرواس وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة وجماهير النادي على الدعم  الكبير
 بداية حدثنا عن تجربتك مع نادي ظفار؟
 بالنسبة لتجربتي مع  النادي فهي مختلفة فأنا حضرت إلى ظفار وكنت متوقفا بعض الوقت عن اللعب  لظروف يعلمها الجميع، وكنت أحتاج إلى بعض الوقت من أجل استرداد مستواي  الفني ونفس المباريات، صحيح أنني شاركت في بعض المباريات إلا أنني لست  راضيا عن مستواي وأود تقديم الأفضل فأنا أعرف نفسي جيداً وقادر على العطاء  متى ما كنت في كامل جاهزيتي الفنية والبدنية.
 ما أسباب تراجع مستوى ظفار وخسارته في أكثر من مباراة؟
 أي فريق في بعض المباريات يلازمه سوء توفيق ونحن في الكثير من المباريات  كنا نقوم بعمل كبير داخل المستطيل الأخضر لكن في النهاية لا نحقق الفوز  وهذا أمر طبيعي في كرة القدم.
 رغم وجود نجوم كبار في ظفار إلا أم الفريق لم يقنع في بعض المباريات، ما تعليقك؟
 كرة القدم لعبة جماعية في المقام الأول ولا تعترف بالأسماء والأصل فيها  روح الجماعة والعطاء داخل الملعب، ونحن في ظفار نؤدي بروح واحدة وبيننا  تعاون كبير داخل الملعب لكن مثل ما قلت لك في بعض الأوقات يلازمنا سوء  توفيق لا أكثر وفي بعض الأحيان تكون هناك غيابات وإصابات وكل هذه أشياء يجب  وضعها في البال.
 ما هي القضية التي كانت معك قبل التوقيع لنادي ظفار؟
 قضيتي قديمة منذ أن كنت لاعباً في المريخ صدر قرار بإيقافي من قبل اتحاد  الكرة السوداني نتيجة الأحداث التي جرت في مباراتنا وقتها أمام هلال  الأبيض، وبالمناسبة أنا تعرضت إلى ظلم كبير في هذه القضية وتم إيقافي رغم  أنني لست المتسبب في تلك الأحداث، وعموما لم يكن أمامي مجال بخلاف البحث عن  ناد آخر من أجل مواصلة اللعب، وبالفعل قدم لي عرض من نادي القوة الجوية  العراقي وانتقلت له وذهبت إلى العراق وقمت بواجباتي على النحو الأكمل لكن  في النهاية حدثت بعض الأشياء منها عدم الاستقرار في الدولة نفسها، وهو الذي  لعب دوراً مؤثراً في عدم إكمال مسيرتي ولست أنا وحدي وإنما عدد من  المحترفين فسخت عقودهم وذهبوا.
 هل ظفار مؤهل للمنافسة على مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي، وما الأسباب؟
 ظفار نادي كبير، وبدايتنا في البطولة الآسيوية أمام نادي الجزيرة الأردني  كانت جيدة للغاية وحققنا فوزاً مهما، وكنا جاهزين لبقية المقابلات أمام  نادي القادسية والرفاع لكن حدثت الأزمة التي يعاني منها العالم أجمع وهي  انتشار مرض كورونا الذي نسأل الله أن يشفي كل مريض منه. وبصورة عامة ظفار  مؤهل لتحقيق نتائج إيجابية في البطولة الآسيوية خاصة في ظل المجهود المبذول  من مجلس إدارة النادي بقيادة الشيخ علي الرواس والجهازين الفني والإداري  وزملائي اللاعبين أيضا
 هل أنت موجود في ظفار أم سافرت؟
 لا أنا  موجود في ظفار، عقدي مع النادي لم ينته بعد وأنا ملتزم به كما أنني أؤدي  بعض التدريبات البدنية حتى أكون جاهزا للعب في أي وقت.
 كيف تتعامل مع الأوضاع الحالية بسبب كورونا؟
 مثلي كمثل أي شخص حريص على سلامة نفسه وألتزم بتوجيهات الجهات المسؤولة في  عمان بالبقاء في المنزل والابتعاد عن التجمعات والحرص على ملازمة أسرتي  إلى حين انجلاء مخاطر الوضع الحالي.
 ما هي رسالتك إلى المجتمع للحد من انتشار وباء كورونا؟
 رسالتي إلى المجتمع ضرورة اتباع الإرشادات والحرص على التقيد بالإجراءات  الوقاية للمحافظة على السلامة العامة، وأتمنى الشفاء العاجل لكل مريض، كما  أتمنى لهذا البلد الطيب السلامة والأمان الدائم، وأنا سعيد بتجربتي مع ظفار  وآمل تقديم الأفضل متى ما أتيحت لي الفرصة لرد الدين إلى الجماهير وكل من  ساندني.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الشباب والرياضية الولائي
 كبير : لجنة التسيير ستمكن ب "الشرطة "
 .
 مجلس المريخ فاقد للشرعية.. .. آخر العلاج " الكي" .. وادارة الاحمر لن تقوده الى الامام
 .
 فات اوان حكم سوداكال "القضائي" .. آدم رئيس في هذه (..) الحالة فقط .. وبعدها ( خلي يبقى رئيس للقيامة ) !
 .
 المفوضية ناقشت فتح عضوية الهلال ..هناك تعنت من الادارة الحالية..و نافذة جديدة لاكتساب عضوية الازرق
 .
 انا لا " كوز " ولا مع " قحت " .. لا انتمي الا للمهنية ..ولا توجد قوة تؤثر في قراراتي
 .
 .
 حوار : اواب محمد

  ( ادم كبير) ورغما عن سياط النقد، لم يتردد في ترحيبه بالانتقاد وتفنيد ما  سطرناه مسبقا في حقه وان اختلفنا معه في جزئيات عديدة، ثم دلف في الاجابة  على محاور اللقاء، بما فيها الوضع في نادي الهلال، وما تتابعونه اداناه  خلاصة ما خرجنا به :
 رئيس بلا هوية
 بدأ السيد الوزير المكلف  حديثه بالإجابة عن تساؤلنا حول عدم اعترافه برئيس نادي المريخ ( ادم  سوداكال) ، حيث قال : " انا لست ضد آدم سوداكال، ولكنه ليس رئيسا للمريخ  لأنه لا يمتلك مستندا ملزما يجعلنا نعترف برئاسته، لا من المفوضية او حتى  من الاتحاد العام، طلبت من المفوضية مجلس المريخ المنتخب، فجاءت القائمة من  الرقم 2 ولم تذكر سوداكال" واضاف : " حتى بعدما أعلنت المحكمة قرارها في  صحة ترشح سوداكال، لم يأت لنا بالقرار ويسلمه المفوضية، ولو أنه فعل ذلك  بمجرد ان كسب القضية لتم اعلانه رئيسا لأننا نحترم القضاء، لكنه لم يفعل  وذهب يبحث عن شرعيته في الاتحاد و لم ينجح".
 فات الأوان
 وحول  امكانية اعلانه رئيسا الآن لو جاء سوداكال بالقرار القضائي الى المفوضية،  قال كبير :" فات الأوان الآن، لقد انقضى اجل القرار القضائي ولا سبيل  لاعلانه رئيسا ، ونحن نسأل لماذا ان كان سوداكال راغبا حقا في تنصيب نفسه  رئيسا لم يأت للمفوضية حاملا قرار المحكمة؟! هل يعقل أن نعتمده بعد مضي كل  هذا الوقت، اعتقد أن هذه الخطوة تأخرت ولا سبيل لتنفيذها". واسترسل قائلا  :" هذه الأحكام القضائية جاءت قبل تكوين لجنة التسيير، والقرارات الوزارية  بالتعيين جبت ما قبلها ولم تعد ذات جدوى".
 خيار مستبعد
 أمن  الوزير المكلف على أن خطوة تعيين لجنة تسيير لنادي المريخ في الوقت الحالي  هو قرار مستبعد، مشيرا الى انه ليس من ضمن الخيارات والحلول الآنية لكنه  عاد وأشار الى أن الخطوة تبقى هي الحل الأخير إن فشلت كل الحلول الأخرى  وقال :" صحيح أنني تحدثت عن تكوين لجنة تسيير، لكن هذا آخر الخيارات  المطروحة، ( آخر العلاج الكي) ان فشلت محاولاتنا والمتمثلة في جمع اهل  المريخ وكباره لينظروا في أمر ناديهم ثم يتفقون على جمعية انتخابية مبكرة  للإتيان بمن هو أصلح، وقد تابعت خطوات سوداكال مؤخرا، فقد دعا اهل المريخ  الى الالتئام للنظر في اوضاع النادي وهذه خطوة مبشرة، فإن وافقوا على  استمراره في الرئاسة فعليه اتباع الاجراءات السليمة ( وبعديها يكون رئيس  لحدي القيامة ما عندنا مشكلة )، ". واردف قائلا :" اما بالنسبة للتعيين  فالحق مكفول بالقانون، واستطيع تكوين اللجنة من اقطاب المريخ لتباشر عملها  أن دعت الضرورة وفشلت المحاولات الأخرى".
 مجلس غير شرعي
 شدد  آدم كبير على أن مجلس المريخ الحالي ليس شرعيا، وبأن به كثير من الخلافات  وهو منقسم، واستقالاته متتابعة، ولا يمكنه قيادة النادي الى الامام، وأنه  يعترف بلجنة الوفاق برئاسة محمد الشيخ مدني، موضحا بأن لجنة التسيير  الأخيرة هي الحاكم الفعلي للنادي وقال :" كان علينا أن نجدد للجنة التسيير  بعد انتهاء الأمد، لكن رآينا تركها هكذا وهذا أمر متبع في عدد من الاندية،  فإن سكتنا عنها لا يعني ذلك بطلانها، فهي شرعية ويحق لها ممارسة عملها ( زي  رخصة القيادة لو ما انتهت ما بتعني انك ما يحق ليك تسوق ولكن دايرة تجديد  فقط)، " وحول عدم اعتراف المجلس الاحمر بقرار الوزارة وتعينهم للمجلس  الوفاقي، أنكر الوزير المكلف الخطوة بالقول :" مجلس المريخ لم يصدر قرارا  كهذا ولا الاتحاد لانه ليس من سلطاته اصلا، المجلس الوفاقي تم تعيينه من  قبل الوزير السابق وهو القرار الذي ارتضى به الجميع، ولم يكن دور الاتحاد  الا الوساطة فقط في تقريب وجهات النظر".
 تمكين بالشرطة
 لفت  كبير النظر حول تمكين لجنة التسيير لعملها ان قام بتعيينها، مبينا بأنه  يمتلك الآليات التي تساعده على انفاذ قراره في المريخ بواسطة المفوضية  والشرطة إن دعى الأمر ورفض مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الاذعان للقرار والحلول.
 شماعة الفيفا
  وحول تكرار سيناريو المرات السابقة وامكانية تدخل الاتحاد الدولي من جديد  قال كبير : " شماعة الطرف الثالث دائما ما يرمى بها عندما نتدخل في شئون  الاندية رغما عن ان تدخلنا يجيء وفق القانون، فنحن لا نتدخل في الشأن الفني  بل الاداري فقط، وهذا لا تمنعه الفيفا، فمثلا نحن نريد مراجعة اموال  المريخ واستثماراته، فهل ستمنعنا الفيفا؟!، إن الاتحاد الدولي يحارب الفساد  ونحن نتخذ خطواتنا هذه في ذات الأطر"، واكمل :" القانون واستنادا علي  المادة 8 يتيح لنا حل مجالس الادارات وتعيين لجان التسيير وهذا حق لا تنازل  عنه ، كما اننا نشرف على الرياضات جميعها وليس كرة القدم فقط حتى نأتمر  بالفيفا ". واردف كبير بقوله :" المريخ لا يستطيع مخاطبة الفيفا الا عن  طريق الاتحاد العام، وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها تعيين لجان  تسيير حتى يتدخل الاتحاد الدولي".
 تكوين آليات
 واجابة عن  سؤالنا : هل توصلتم الى قناعتكم هذه حول مجلس المريخ عن طريق آليات متابعة  ام اعتمدتم على ما يرشح في وسائل الاعلام؟! اجاب سيادة الوزير قائلا :" نحن  لم نكون آلية لمتابعة ما يجري في المريخ ولكن الامر بين في الادارة  الحمراء الحالية وواضح للجميع من خلال طريقة ادارتها للنادي والاستقالات  المتكررة، ولكن سنقوم خلال الايام القادمات بتكوين هذه الآلية لمتابعة  الامر في المريخ، ولكن حتى الآن نحن نرصد كل التحركات في النادي ما صغر  منها وما تعظم".
 تكنوقراط
 نفى الوزير الاتهامات التي طالته  بشأن انتمائه للدولة العميقة واتباعه لتعليمات المؤتمر الوطني او تصنيفه  ضمن ( الكيزان ) قائلا :" انا ضابط اداري، عملت في هذا المجال لست وعشرين  عاما، وارفض التحزب والانتماءات الضيقة واعتمد في عملي على المهنية فقط ".  وأضاف :" لا علاقة لي بالمؤتمر الوطني، واتحدى اثبات ذلك، وليس لي اي  انتماء سياسي حتى مع الحكومة الجديدة وتحالفها القائم" واسترسل بقوله :"  هذا حديث اسمعه كثيرا، او يكتبونه كثيرا، واعتقد أنه سلاح اصبح يستخدم  مؤخرا للطعن في الشخوص برميهم بما ليس فيهم لتأليب الناس و الرأي العام  ضدهم" واضاف : " انا اقوم به ما راه صحيحا وما يمله علي ضميري ولا تجود قوة  تؤثر فيما اتخذه من قرارات".
 الوضع في الهلال
 تطرق كبير  للوضع في نادي الهلال، واوضح بحزم بأن اول بند في اول اجتماع لمفوضية هيئات  الشباب والرياضة هو فتح باب العضوية في الهلال وقال :" لن نسمح لأي ناد  بالفوضى او التفلت الاداري، هناك قرار بفتح باب العضوية في نادي الهلال،  وان استمر تعنت ادارة الهلال الحالية في تنفيذ القرار، فإننا سنلجأ مباشرة  الى خيارنا الأوحد وهو فتح نافذة تحت اشراف المفوضية وتكوين لجنة عضوية  لاكتساب عضوية نادي الهلال وحصرها ". واكمل :" انتخابات الهلال تبقت لها  أشهر معدودات، والادارة الحالية تماطل حتى يكون الانتخاب في عضوية محددة  ولا يسمح للمكتسب الجديد بدخول الجمعية، وهذا أمر مرفوض، عليه فإن اكتساب  العصوية في الهلال يجب أن يبدأ من الآن".
 باب الاتحاد وشداد
  اوضح كبير ان وزارته لا تمانع في إلتحاق الاندية بالاتحاد، مبينا بأنهم  سيقودون الاندية الى باب الاتحاد مودعين اذا وفقط اتبعت الاجراءات السليمة  في تغيير انظمتها الاساسية عبر الجمعيات العمومية ومكنت المفوضية في  الاشراف على هذه الجمعيات، وعن شداد أكد كبير على ان رئيس الاتحاد قامة  رياضية تحترم، وهو من افضل قادة العمل الرياضي في افريقيا والعالم، منبها  على عدم وجود اي صراع بين وزارته والاتحاد وفي حال وجود تقاطعات فإن  التحكيم هو الفيصل.
 شباب ما بعد الثورة
 بعيدا عن ملف الساعة و  الراهن في القمة، تحدث الوزير المكلف عن جناح وزارته الثاني ممثلا في  الشباب مشيرا الى ترتيب وزارته لعقد مؤتمر ضخم لقضايا الشباب بعد زوال  المهدد الصحي" جائحة كورونا" مبينا قضاياه السبعة التي ستناقش للخروج  بتوصيات ورؤى للمستقبل، وابان ايضا ان حوار وزارته مع الشباب مستمر منذ  أيام الاعتصام وبأنه كان حاضرا هناك للوقوف على امانيهم وتطلعاتهم، وكشف  كبير عن بعض الاشراقات فيما يتعلق بالشباب بتأهيل وزارته لخمس وخمسين مركزا  للشباب وزعت فيها فترات العمل بنشاطات مختلفة وتشاركا بين الشباب والشابات  كنشاط الموسيقى والالعاب و المخبوزات بالنسبة للنساء، كما اشار سيادته الى  المنتديات المختلفة بفعاليتها العديدة، محددا هدفه بتحويل شباب ما بعد  الثورة الى شباب فاعل له قدرته على صناعة القرار والنهوض بالمجتمع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يبعد القمة من السباق الافريقي
 .
 .
  اكد بروف  كمال شداد ابعاد الهلال والمريخ من السباق الافريقي في حالة عدم توفيق  اوضاعهما في الفترة المقبلة واجازة النظام الاساسي من الجمعية العمومية  للناديين وكان نادي المريخ قد ارسل خطابا اكد فيه فشله بعقد جمعيته  العمومية بسبب حظر التجمعات بأمر وزارة الصحة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البوشي: تفكيك التمكين سيطال كل مؤسسات الشباب والرياضة
 .
 .
   أكدت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية ولاء البوشي أن قرار إعفاء ظ¥ظ، موظفا  بوزارة الشباب والرياضة ما هو إلا بداية لتفكيك التمكين الذي سيطال كل  مؤسسات الشباب والرياضة .. إذ كتبت الوزيرة على صفحتها الرسمية بموقع  التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوكفي ظل المجهودات التي عكفنا عليها في الشهور  الفائتة لبناء مؤسسات الدولة، تم امس تفكيك 51 موظف كمرحلة أولى وفق قانون  تفكيك نظام الثلاثين من يونيو 1989 وإزالة_التمكين للعام 2019). واضافت:  الموظفون المحالون تمت دراسة ملفاتهم بتأنٍ من لجنة مختصة خلصت إلى  إعفائهم، وستتوالي قوائم التفكيك لتطال كل مؤسسات الشباب والرياضة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ي دكتور الوجع بالدور 
 كمال ماااات ي مريخااااب 
 (أبوبكرعابدين)
 .
 .
 قال تعالى : (وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُم بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ  وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ غ— وَبَشِّرِ  الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا  لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) سورة البقرة
 بمزيد من  الحزن والآسى ينعي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والجهاز الفني واللاعبين  والعاملين بالنادي إلى جمهور المريخ والرياضة بالبلاد وفاة لاعب المريخ  الأسبق ونجمه في العصر الذهبي كمال عبدالوهاب سلميان الذي رحل عن دنيانا  اليوم بعد رحلة طويلة من المعاناة بفضل وعكة صحية ألزمته الفراش الأبيض

  ياسلااااااام كمال عبدالوهاب بن لاعب ابوعنجة والموردة عبدالوهاب سليمان  أشهر جزار بسوق الموردة وخاله عبدالله الحاج لاعب أبوعنجة وأحد أبرز شخصيات  أم درمان وحي الموردة ووردت بشأنه قصص وقصص ..
 نشأ كمال موهوبا بفريق  ابوعنجة وتم اختياره للفريق القومي عام 1969م وهو يلعب في الدرجة الثانية  ولفت الانظار وكان مرشحا بقوة ليلعب للموردة بيد ان عبدالله الحاج أخذه  للمريخ حتى اكتمل توقيعه في ديسمبر 1969م وغضبت الموردة كلها على عبدالله  الحاج وعبدالوهاب سلمان ولكن عبدالله كان رجلا مهابا..
 لعب  كمال(النيحة) وكان نحيفا بشكل واضح ولكن ملكة المراوغة والموهبة كانت باينة  وأصبح كمال نجما خاصة في عام 1971م ولعب دورا في فوز المريخ بالدوري دون  تعادل أوهزيمة موسم 72/71 وبرز في الفريق القومي السوداني وساهم في وصوله  الى اولمبياد ميونخ وقال هاشم ضيف الله في حقه الكثير ( لن يتقدم الفريق  القومي بدون كمال عبدالوهاب)
 رغم الموهبة العالية الا ان كمال لم يكن  يحب التمارين العنيفة مما جعل وزن يزيد بسرعة ورغم الوزن كان مهابا في  العابه حيث المراوغة والتهديف والباص الخطير جدا ، ولعل أحد أسباب خلافاته  مع المدربين (منصور رمضان واليوغسلافي يانكو ايفان ) هو التمارين السويدية  العنيفة واذكر ان المريخ في معسكر كسلا وهو يستعد للسفر لأفريقيا الوسطى  لملاقاة بطلها(فاتيما) في ابطال افريقيا ورفض كمال التمارين العنيفة مما  حدا بمنصور رمضان ان يأمر باعادته للخرطوم مطرودا ، وسافر المريخ وخسر من  فاتيما بالثلاثة وبعد العودة كان كل أهل المريخ ينادون بعودة كمال بل  ويراهنون عليه ورفض منصور حتى يسود الانضباط وأمام اصرار الجميع رفض منصور  الاشراف على المباراة ، ولعب كمال كما لم يلعب من قبل وتسبب في فوز المريخ  في الشوط الاول بهدفين لصلاح عباس والفاضل سانتو وفعل كمال بلاعبي فاتيما  الافاعيل وفشلت كل محاولاتهم بالضرب وغيره في ايقاف خطورته ..
 وغادر  فاتيما الميدان بنهاية الشوط الاول ورفضوا اللعب في الشوط الثاني وقالوا ان  كمال هو لاعب الهلال مما حد بالصحف تكتب على صورته(هذا الهلالابي كان  رائعا)
 أطلق عليه قبطان المريخ لقب الدكتور وأعطاه لقب أخصائي أمراض  الهلال وكان دفاع الهلال والذي يضم عمالقة أمثال خضر كوري أفضل استوبر  حينها وفوزي المرضي أشرس ثيرد باك وتسبب قبلها في اعتزال (أستاذه أمين زكي  وكذا عوض كوكا) وكانت كل الفاعات تهابه لموهبته العالية في المراوغة واجلاس  أعتى المدافعين على الأرض..
 اعتزل كمال عام 1982م وعمل مديرا للكرة  أيام رئاسة صديقه عبدالحميد الضو حجوج وكذا أيام رئاسة خالد حسن عباس .،  وبعدها ابتعد عن الوسط الرياضي في عام 1987م
 متعه الله بالصحة والعافية بمثل مامتع جماهير الرياضة بفنون الكرة الرائعة الراقية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باني : لا اتجاه لالغاء موسم الدوري الممتاز

 ادلى (الفاتح باني) رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بتصريح ل #سبورتاق كشف فيه عن سيناريو تعاملهم مع توقف الدوري الممتاز بعد جائحة " كورونا" امتثالا لقرارات الطوارئ الصحية بوقف الانشطة الرياضية.
  وأشار باني الى أن الدوري الممتاز لن تعود عجلته الى الدوران من جديد الا  بعد تصريح من وزارة الصحة تؤكد عبره زوال المهدد الصحي وإمكانية استئناف  النشاط الرياضي في البلاد.
 واوضح رئيس المسابقات بأن الاتحاد يتجه لتمديد الدوري لثلاثين يوما، نافيا تفكير لجنته في الغاء الموسم الكروي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاعل مدربنا أمين المسلمي مع نداء القومة للسودان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


كاول نادي يتفاعل مع الحملة #القومة_للسودان
 الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ يتفاعل مع الحملة التي اطلقها رئيس الوزراء د عبد الله حمدوك ..
 وكان لاعب المريخ التش اول لاعب يتفاعل مع حملة #القومة_للسودان

#القومة_للسودان









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورت249” يكشف تفاصيل مكالمة بين شداد ومكتب انفانتينو حول الدوري الممتاز السوداني

الخرطوم: سبورت249
تلقى رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، كمال شداد، مكالمة هاتفية من إدارة مكتب رئيس الفيفا جياني انفانتينو.
ووفقًا  لمصادر “سبورت249â€³، فإنّ الاتصال كان استفسارات من الفيفا حول موقف الدوري  الممتاز في السودان والنشاط الرياضي في ظلّ أزمة فايروس كورونا التي تهدّد  العالم.
وجاء الاتصال الهاتفي ضمن استطلاع قام به الفيفا في كل  الاتحادات الوطنية لمعرفة نسبة البطولات الوطنية المتوقّفة حول العالم،  واتضح أنًّ الدوريات حاليا تقام بنسبة ظ§ظھطœ.
وأبلغ شداد إدراة مكتب  انفانتينو أنّ التوقف كاملاً في السودان وأنّهم في انتظار قرار السلطات  الصحية في البلاد، مؤكّدًا حرصهم كاتحادٍ على استكمال بطولة الدوري ما أمكن  ذلك.
وفي مارس المنصرم، أوقف النشاط الرياضي بالكامل في السودان  بعدما أعلنت السلطات الصحية عن وفيات وحالات اشتباهٍ بفيروس”كورونا”  المستجدّ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلة جابر مخاطبًا أكرم الهادي بشأن مبادرته:”كلنا معك”





الخرطوم: سبورت249
أعلن  لاعب المريخ السابق، بلة جابر، عن انضمامه للمبادرة التي أطلقها أكرم  الهادي حارس المنتخب الوطني والأمل عطبرة لمحاربة فايروس كورونا.
وقال جابر مخاطبًا الهادي” كل اخوانك وأصحابك ومن جمعتك بهم الدنيا معك في هذا الأمر، وأنا أولهم يا صديقي الوفيّ والرائع”
واعتبر بلة جابر أنّ المبادرات ليست غريبة على أكرم الهادي فهو معروف عنه المواقف النبيلة والأخويّة.
وتمنى جابر أنّ تلقى المبادرة تفاعلاً أكبر وتُسهم بشكلٍ كبير في مكافحة تفشيّ فايروس كورونا في السودان.
وكان  أكرم الهادي قاد مبادرة لإشراك كل لاعبي أندية الدوري الممتاز للمساهمة في  صندوق مالي يحارب كورونا بداية من التبرع بمبلغ 100  جنيه حتى 1000  جنيه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“بشة” يتضامن مع أكرم الهادي سليم ويوجّه مناشدة للرياضيين

الخرطوم: سبورت249
قال  محمد أحمد بشير قائد الهلال السابق إنّ مبادرة “أخوان في الخير” إذا  تمكّنت من توفير جهازٍ تنفسيّ واحد ستكون قد أسهمت بشكلٍ مؤثّر في إسناد  الجهود الرسمية والشعبية تجاه وباء كورونا.
وأكد اللاعب الشهير  بـ”بشة” دعمه للمبادرة التي أطلقها أكرم الهادي سليم حارس المنتخب الوطني  والأمل عطبرة للاعبي الدوري الممتاز لمحاربة تفشي فايروس”كوفيد19â€³.
وأعلن  أكرم الهادي سليم عن مبادرة تحت شعار”أخوان في الخير” تهدف إلى إشراك  لاعبي كلّ أندية الدوري الممتاز للمشاركة في صندوقٍ مالي لمحاربة  فيروس”كورونا” يبدأ التبرع فيه من”100â€³ جنيه وحتى”1000â€³ جنيه.
وقال بشه في صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك” نرفع القبعات احترامًا وتقديرًا للصديق العزيز أكرم الهادي على خطوته.
وأضاف  بشة “إخوان في الخير” تهدف لمشاركة أكثر فاعلية للوسط الرياضي للحدّ من  انتشار الفايروس، وأناشد كافة الرياضيين من إداريين ومدربين ولاعبين  وجماهير الوقوف خلف المبادرة.
ووصف بشه المبادرة بالعمل الوطني والإنساني، مؤكدا انه ثقته لا تحدها حدود في القبيلة الرياضية بأنّ يكون صوتها الأعلى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*FIFA يؤجل مباريات وبطولات وينشئ صندوق دعم عالمي لكرة القدم

الخرطوم: سبورت249اصدر  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “فيفا” عددا من القرارات، واكد على المساهمة  الإيجابية والتعاون وروح الوحدة لجميع ممثلي الاتحادات ، مكررا ان الصحة  يجب ان تكون لها الأولوية في صنع اي قرار.واتخذ  فيفا قرار بتأجيل كل المباريات الدولية في يونيو المقبل، وتنظيم  مناقشات  مع القارات حول تواريخ حديدة لمباريات تصفيات كاس العالموتأجيل  بطولة كأس العالم للسيدات تحت 20 سنة بنما / كوستاريكا 2020  المقرر  إجراؤها أصلاً في أغسطس / سبتمبر 2020 – وكأس العالم للسيدات تحت 17 سنة  الهند 2020  المقرر إجراؤها في الأصل في نوفمبر 2020. والعمل على اتخاذ  قرار نهائي بشأن نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة الصالات ليتوانيا 2020 – المقرر  إجراؤه في سبتمبر 2020  بحلول نهاية أبريل 2020.وسمح فيفا بمشاركة مواليد ا يناير ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ§ في الأولمبياد للمحافظة على معايير أهلية اللاعبين.وقرر  الفيفا إنشاء صندوق دعم عالمي لكرة القدم ، وتعيين شخص واحد لكل اتحاد  للتنسيق حول هذا الموضوع مع الفيفا مع إبقاء مجموعة العمل على علم  بالتطورات.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“اليويفا” يوجّه رسالة لأعضائه:”من المهّم للغاية” تحديد أبطال البطولات على أرض الملعب

وكالات: سبورت249
أرسل  الاتحاد الأوروبي للعبة”اليويفا” ورابطة الأندية الأوروبية ورابطة بطولات  الدوري في القارة رسالة مشتركة إلى أعضائهم قالوا فيها إنّه “من المهم  للغاية” تحديد أبطال البطولات، ومن بينها منافسات الدوري المحلي، على أرض  الملعب.
وجاء الخطاب، بحسب وكالة”beIN SPORT” الإخبارية بعد ساعات من  إلغاء الدوري البلجيكي ومنح اللقب لكلوب بروج المتصدر، كما طالبت أندية في  هولندا وإيطاليا بإلغاء المنافسات المحلية.
وأشارت إلى أنّ اليويفا،  الذي وافق على تأجيل بطولة أوروبا 2020 إلى العام المقبل، أسّس مجموعتي  عمل للتركيز على تمديد الموسم بعد موعد انتهائه الرسمي في 30 يونيو، ومن  المتوقع إعلان تفاصيل أكثر في منتصف مايو.
وكانت المسابقات الأوروبية قد توقفت مؤخرًا بسبب تفشي وباء”كورونا” المستجدّ.
وأوضح  الخطاب إلى أنّ مجموعتي العمل “تركزان على وضع سيناريوهات تشمل شهري يوليو  وأغسطس ومن بينها استئناف البطولات القارية للأندية بعد إكمال بطولات  الدوري المحلي”.
وجاء في الخطاب أنّ هناك حاجة لإدارة مشتركة لجداول  البطولات من أجل التنسيق لإنهاء الموسم الحالي وبداية الموسم المقبل الذي  “ربما يتأثر قليلا بسبب التمديد”.
كما حثّ  على تعاون بطولات الدوري  في أوروبا سوياً، وأضاف: “فقط التعاون الاستثنائي بين منظمي جميع البطولات  يمكن أن يساهم في خروج كرة القدم الأوروبية من الأزمة واستعادة أصولها  وبطولاتها، إلغاء البطولات يجب أن يكون الملاذ الأخير بعد الاعتراف بعدم  وجود مواعيد بديلة تسمح بإكمال الموسم”.
وتابع: “نثق في إمكانية  استئناف كرة القدم في الشهور المقبلة بالشروط التي تفرضها السلطات العامة  ونعتقد أنّ أيّ قرار بإلغاء البطولات المحلية في الوقت الحالي هو متسرع  وغير مبرر”.
وأضاف “بالنظر إلى أنّ المشاركة في بطولات الأندية  القارية مرتبطة بالنتائج المحققة في نهاية الموسم المحلي المكتمل فالإلغاء  قبل الأوان سيلقي بالشكوك على تحقيق هذه الشروط”.
كما شدّد الخطاب على أنّ اليويفا يملك الحق “لتقييم استحقاق الأندية” بالمشاركة في دوري الأبطال والدوري الأوروبي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسالة دروغبا التاريخية من استاد المريخ وقصة الاستماع للراديو



الخرطوم: سبورت249ارتبط اسم استاد المريخ بقصة تاريخية في العام ٢٠٠٥ خلال تصفيات بطولة كاس العالم ألمانيا ٢٠٠٦.
وقال  موقع “بي بي سي” استاد المريخ الذي يقع في ام درمان ، لم يكن واحداً من  ساحات المصارعة الكبرى، ومع ذلك أصبحت هذه الارض الصغيرة-المعروفة باسم  القلعة الحمراء- مكانا لإحدى حكايات كرة القدم الأكثر استثنائية”.
التاريخ  ٨ اكتوبر ٢٠٠٥ استضاف الملعب مباراة السودان وساحل العاج ، بينما كانت مصر  ضيفا الى الكاميرون في ياوندي، من أجل خطف بطاقة التأهل الى كاس العالم،  الفوز يكفل للكاميرون التأهل للمرة السادسة بينما اي نتيجة خلاف ذلك تسمح  لساحل العاج بالتأهل الى النهائيات للمرة الاولى في التاريخ إذا ما حققت  الفوز.
ساحل العاج في ذلك الوقت كان يقودها ديديه دروغبا وكوبر توريه  وإيمانويل ايبوي ودينيه زوكورا، وبينما هذه المجموعة من اللاعبين الدين  يمثلون “الجيل الذهبي” يقفون على حافة التاريخ كانت بلادهم تتأرجح على حافة  شئ مظلم، الحرب الأهلية التي بدأت في عام ٢٠٠٢ قسمت البلاد مع سيطرة  الرئيس لوران جباجبو على الجنوب وفصيل متمرد بقيادة غيوم سورو سيطر على  الشمال.
لحظة وصول دروغبا ساحل العاج بالطيا مع زملاءه بعد الفوز في السودان والتأهل لكأس العالماندلعت  الحرب في ١٩ سبتمبر ٢٠٠٢ حيث هاجم المتمردون مدنا مختلفة في جميع أنحاء  البلاد، وانتهى القتال في ٢٠٠٤ ولكن التوترات تصاعدت مرة اخرى في عام ٢٠٠٥،  وبدا ان مستقبل الدولة الواقعة في غرب افريقيا قاتما.
لاعبو كرة  القدم في المنتخب الوطني أمثال دروغبا وغيره من النجوم، بمكانهم ان يعيشوا  عالما اخر مختلف، ولكنهم رغم ذلك وان حياتهم تقدر بملايين الجنيهات في  اوروبا كانوا يعرفون ان هناك الكثير على المحك.
دروغبا الذي تعاقد  معه تشيلسي بمبلغ ٢٤ مليون جنيه إسترليني، وحقق أربعة القاب من الدوري  الإنجليزي ومثلها نت كاس الاتحاد ودوري الابطال الاوروبي، ويصنف بانه  الافضل ولكنه في تلك الليلة في السودان كان أمام امر وضغط مختلف.
انتهت  مباراة ساحل العاج والسودان (٣-١) في الوقت الذي كانت فيه مباراة  الكاميرون ومصر على بعد ١٦٠٠ ميلا في ياوندي تعادلية (١-١) احتسبت ركلة  جزاء للمنتخب الكاميروني في الدقائق الاخيرة، ووقف دروغبا محاطا بزملائه  يستمعون الى الراديو ، ولان لكل قصة حزينة هناك فرح في مكان اخر اهدر بيير  لومي ركلة الجزاء وانتهت المباراة بالتعادل لتتأهل ساحل العاج الى  النهائيات الكرة الاولى في التاريخ.
وحسب وصف بي بي سي” في غرفة  الملابس الضيقة باستاد المريخ أقيمت صلاة ما بعد المباراة بقيادة دروغبا،  كشئ من الطقوس، ومع بداية الاحتفالات ادخلت كاميرا التلفزيون الى داخل غرف  الملابس، تجمع اللاعبون وأذرعهم ملفوفة على اكتاف بعضهم وكان دروغبا يقف في  الوسط ويحمل المايكروفون بشكل مهيب”.
وقال دروغبا” رجال ونساء ساحل  العاج، من الشمال والجنوب والوسط والغرب، أثبتنا اليوم ان جميع الايفواريين  يمكنهم التعايش واللعب معا بهدف مشترك هو التأهل لكاس العالم، وعدناكم بان  الاحتفالات ستوحد الناس، اليوم نرجوكم ونحن نجثو عبر ركبنا، يجب ان تتوقف  الحرب في ادولتنا التي تملك الكثير من الثروات، نرجو إلقاء الأسلحة وإجراء  انتخابات، غنوا بفرح، نريد ان نستمتع، اوقفوا إطلاق بنادقكم”.
بدأت  الامور تتغير بعد خطاب دروغبا، العاصمة المتمردة بواكيه احتفلت على إيقاع  الانتصار، أطلقت زجاجات بيرة باسم “دروغباس” تيمنا بالفيديو التاريخي  والتأهل لكاس العالم، الفيديو تم تناقله واستخدامه على التلفزيون بشكل هائل  ، وتبع ذلك التغيير واقترب الجانبان لطاولة المفاوضات وتم توقيع وقف إطلاق  النار.
لم تنته القصة رغم خروج ساحل العاج من الدور الاول لكاس  العالم ، في العام التالي اصدر دروغبا أعلانا استثنايا خلال جولته في  المنطقة التي كان يسيطر عليها المتمردون بعد حصوله على جائزة افضل لاعب  أفريقي وقال ان مباراة ساحل العاج ومدغشقر المقرر قيامها في ٣ يونيو ٢٠٠٧  ستقام في بواكيه(مركز التمرد) بدلا من ابيدجان، وأعلن دروغبا ذلك رغم انه  من الجنوب منطقة جباجبو.
ووفقا لبي بي سي” يوم المباراة كان جنونيا،  ركب الناس اعلى السيارات، وانزلقت الأسلحة من الجنود المتحمسين، داخل  الملعب نفسه هتف الجنود الحكوميين والمتمردين سويا لمنتخب بلادهم، كانت  اكثر من مجرد كرة قدم، وحققت ساحل العاج الفوز واحتفل الجمهور في ارضية  الملعب”.
 وبعد خمس سنوات من هاتين المباراتين اجتاح العنف مجددا البلاد  واسفر عن مقتل ٣ الف شخص واعتقال جباجبو ومحاكمته في لاهاي بجرائم ضد  الإنسانية، قبل ان يتم تبرئته في ٢٠١٩ومازال محجوزا في بلجيكا ريثما يبت في  الاستئناف ولا تزال ساحل العاج في حالة سياسية حساسة.
لم يحقق الجيل  الذهبي بطولة امم افريقيا وخسر في النهائي ٢٠٠٦ و٢٠١٢ ، لكن دروغبا  وزملاؤه كانوا مسؤولين عن شيء أكبر بكثير من مجرد مجد كرة القدم، لقد  اظهروا ان الجميع يمكن ان يعيش سويا في ساحل العاج والعمل علو توحيد  البلاد، وعلى مدار مباراتين في استاد المريخ وملعب بواكيه اعطوا على الأقل  بلدهم المحاصر سببا للأمل.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس. 
ود الشريف 

  ** غاب المريخ تماما عن مأتم كمال عبدالوهاب ولم يتكرم أي من أعضاء مجلس  إدارة النادي بحضور رفع الفراش ولو لا وجود الزعيم ودالياس و  شخصي  والزملاء حافظ خوجلي وإسماعيل حسن ومزمل ابوالقاسم والاخ حاتم عبدالغفار  وكابتن الجيلي عبد الخير لكانت تكون فضيحة ومؤسف والله ان يغيب المريخ عن  مأتم لاعب صنع جماهيرية المريخ .هذا مع تقديري لنادي الموردة وقد كان حضورا  مميزا ممثلا في كابتن حسن حامد وكابتن مغربي وكابتن عوض دوكة  وعدد من  الإداريين 
 ** الحملة الهلالية المسعورة ضد الاخ د آدم كبير وزير  الرياضة الولائي . ما الغرض منها وما نود تأكيده ان الحملة لن تهز شعرة في  رأس الرجل لانه يعمل بالقانون ولا مصلحة له في زيد او عبيد ولا في  الكاردينال ولا الكوارتي ولا البرير  واتهامه بمعارضة الدولة اتهام خطير لا  تستطع الجهة التي اتهمته إثباته 
 ** صحفي جديد يدعي ابو اواب نصب  نفسه محاميا لسوداكال ومجلس المريخ وأكد أن سوداكال رئيس للمريخ بامر  المحكمة ونرجو أن نؤكد له ان المحكمة لم تأمر بتتويج سوداكال رئيسا إنما  أوصت المفوضية بدراسة حالة سوداكال ان كانت صحائفه خالية من أي بلاوي  وبعدها يمكن النظر في موضوع رئاسته..واتحدي مجلس الفشل ان ينشر خطاب  المحكمة .هذا جانب والجانب الآخر ان الوزير الولائي السابق قام بتعيين لجنة  تسيير للمريخ وايضا توصل المريخاب إلي مجلس وفاقي قاده الأستاذ محمد الشيخ  مدني وعليه ما فيش حاجة اسمها سوداكال يمكن أن يكون رئيس النادي والمجلس  المعترف به من الوزارة الولائية ومن الاتحاد العام هو المجلس الوفاقي   ..وايضا الوزير الولائي يملك سلطة التدخل في الشأن المريخي باعتبار أن  المريخ مازال تابعا للوزارة لانه لم يجيز نظامه الأساسي ولم يوفق أوضاعه  والمريخ كما قال نصرالدين حميدتي لن يستطيع رفع شكوي للفيفا لانه غير تابع  للاتحاد العام 
 ** لا أدري إلي متي يستمر الجدل  حول سوداكال ومجلس  المريخ ولا أدري بأي قانون يطالب الاتحاد العام نادي المريخ بعقد جمعية  عمومية جديدة للنظر في النظام الأساسي والمريخ غير تابع له كما قال بذلك  نصرالدين حميدتي ولا أدري ماذا ينتظر الوزير الولائي والقانون معه لحسم  الأمور في النادي الكبير 
 ** نكتب والله في ظروف صعبة نكتب والألم  يعتصرنا والعشرات يموتون كل يوم بوباء كورونا هذا المرض اللعين الذي عطل  مصالح الناس بل توقفت بسببه الحياة تماما في عدد من الدول ولا نملك الا وان  ندعو الله ان يحفظ بلادنا وبلاد المسلمين 
 ** افتقدت في الاسبوع  الماضي اخا عزيزا وصديقا رائعا هو رجل الأعمال ربيع دهب شقيق زميلنا   الراحل صلاح دهب وتعود علاقتي بربيع  لأكثر من ظ£ظ  سنه كان فيها نعم الأخ  والصديق الوفي  واحفظ له الكثير من المواقف النبيلة وكان بارا بأهله  وأصدقائه وصاحب ايادي بيضاء علي الفقراء والمساكين  وحقيقة فجعت برحيله  وبكيت بحرقة لكنها ارادة الله ولا راد لقضائه ونسأله تعالي ان يتغمده بواسع  رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء والتعازي الصادقة اسوقها  لزوجته المكلومة سعاد ولشقيقه شحاته وللاخت الزميلة ام وضاح والامنيات  بدوام الصحة والعافية لأبنائه   وأفراد أسرته 
 ** الكاردينال بخبرته وتجربته وامكاناته المالية الضخمة وشعبيته الكبيرة سيكتسح انتخابات الهلال 
  ** الاخ ابوعبيدة البقاري الخبير الاولمبي المعروف كان اول من تنبأ بتأجيل  أولمبياد طوكيو بسبب وباء كورونا وابوعبيدة لديه كثير من الإشراقات في  مجال الرياضة وهو اول من اقترح توقف اللعب في مباريات كرة القدم لدقائق  لشرب الماء ..له التحية 
 ** صدفة عيوني شافت ليلي الباكي نور 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** هل كنتم تنتظرون من الوزير كبير ان يستأذن من اعلام الهلال لتكوين المفوضية الولائية ..




*

----------

